# Lisbon, Portugal



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Going there in May and I'm wondering what the chance of being able to rent a decent road bike in Lisbon is. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

J.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

ph0enix said:


> Going there in May and I'm wondering what the chance of being able to rent a decent road bike in Lisbon is. Any info would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> J.


I've spent some time in Lisbon and it is a lovely city. Having said that, Portugal in general, and Lisbon in particular do not seem like good places for road cycling. Compared to many places in Europe, there isn't much cycling infrastrcture and the drivers are a bit crazy and agressive. From what I've heard, the Algarve has a decent road scene, and mountain bikes seem popular in the north.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm heading to Lisbon tomorrow for 4 nights. If I see any road bike rentals, I will take note.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm sorry to say I didn't see anywhere to rent any type of bike. I only saw a handful of people actually on bikes while I was there; no road bikes. Lisbon itself is quite hilly.


----------



## Fritz0123469 (Apr 28, 2012)

I was in Lisbon last year and actually rented a bike there in a placed called bikeiberia. I have found their info in the tourism office and even though I have not rented a road bike I saw they have different types of bikes to rent. Contact them, maybe they can help you.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Fritz0123469 said:


> I was in Lisbon last year and actually rented a bike there in a placed called bikeiberia. I have found their info in the tourism office and even though I have not rented a road bike I saw they have different types of bikes to rent. Contact them, maybe they can help you.


Coincidentally my wife found that same shop online. It's very close to where we're staying and I reserved a cyclocross-ish looking Cannondale for tomorrow. It's $25 Euro for the day - helmet, spare tube and a toolkit included.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Here is a photo of the bike I rented:









It had a triple crank, fat tires and Shimano STI shifters. It was perfect for Lisbon's cobbles and hills. I did 35 miles with 2,000ft of elevation at the snail pace of 10Mph due to know knowing where the F I was going most of the time. I had a blast though. Saw a lot of mountain bikers in the city and a bunch of roadies riding along the coast on N6 to/from Cascais. 

My friend for the day next to the tower of Belem:









The cobbles:









...and my new jersey:

















All in all, I highly recommend exploring Lisbon and the surrounding area on a bike. 
If my wife were more inclined to ride we would have rented bicycles instead of scooters for the duration of our stay.


----------



## marksharratt (Apr 25, 2014)

i visited Bike Iberia today and did not have a great experience. They do have a couple of decent carbon Giant TCR road bikes, along with a lot of budget frames. However, my experience was not a pleasant one of trying to rent one. They refused to provide a lock with the bike or to even sell me a lock to use with it, saying the bike should never be out of sight, for even a minute.

They also did not have compatible pedals for my Shimano SPD-SL's. I then suggested I cycle to a shop to buy a pair of the correct pedals, and asked if I could take a lock to allow me to pop in to the shop for 5 mins to buy them. Needless to say, this was outside policy, and they offered no flexibility!

After this painful experience, I found another company operating just outside Lisbon that delivered hire bikes to anywhere in Portugal or Spain. I would highly recommend this company for anyone visiting Lisbon looking to do some decent cycling:

Cycling Rentals - Bike Hire, Day Trips & Cycling Tours in Portugal & Spain | Cycling Rentals

and btw. Around Sintra, there are lots of great cycling routes and hills. Lisbon itself also has a beautiful park area with lots of hills, which is great to cycle around.

Good luck,
Mark


----------

